# Optima vs. Odyssey battery



## Bob (Feb 2, 2007)

Sears Platinum. Why? - because it's an Odyssey with Sear's colors & decals and it's at least $100 cheaper than an Odyssey.


----------



## fsae99 (Apr 8, 2010)

I know it is not on your list but I'd go with the Everstart Max Marine group 29 from walmart. These go on sale regularly for 89 bucks. 18 month free replacement. 

I have the 12V 55lb riptide with the digital speed controller. My last trip I got 3 very hard days of fishing off of one charge. I had no where to plug in charger.

A 10 hour day normally uses about 22-25% of capacity.


----------



## flatsmaster22 (Feb 24, 2007)

I prefer Odyssey's but the sears platinum does appear to be very close to the same specs


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

They are from the same company.

http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1267229302

http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1314576705

http://www.virtualjeepclub.com/showthread.php?35449-Sears-Batteries-and-Odyssey-batteries-the-rumor


----------



## Delmer (Dec 26, 2009)

Just because they are from the same company does not mean they are the same quality. 
I have used Optimas for many years with no issues and will continue until they stop making them.


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Walmart.
Keep the reciept and return it in every 8-10 months before the warranty (1) year ends. Wether its bad or not, they replace it. Youll only have to buy one forever. And youll be sticking it to the "corporate greed small buisness ruining machine"


----------



## JESUS_ROMERO (Dec 19, 2010)

> Walmart.
> Keep the reciept and return it in every 8-10 months before the warranty (1) year ends. Wether its bad or not, they replace it. Youll only have to buy one forever. And youll be sticking it to the "corporate greed small buisness ruining machine"


It seems you or someone you know has done this. If you bought a battery in dec 2010 and return it back in nov 2011 but then return it back on nov 2012 , Dont they go by orginal purchase recipt? Cause if thats the case I am buying a walmart battery?


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Ive done it 3 times in my boat battery and twice in my car. I guess they go by the battery. I was told how to do this by someone else lol.
99% of walmart employees are in such a zombie like daze i dont think they care/notice..


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

Cutrunner, they don't test them when u return them? Just asking, thanks for the idea!


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

They never bothered me, but if you wanted to be certain, its not hard to kill a battery lol


----------



## tkreitler (Oct 3, 2011)

Wal Mart will test the battery if the auto department staff is still there.  My Wal Mart deep cycle battery stopped taking a charge within 10 days of being a year old.  Since they auto department had gone home for the day, they replaced it without testing it.  The entire exchange only took about an hour


----------

